# Gelatin Vs Bentonite



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 31, 2010)

I went to the wine shop to get some Bentonite, the owner talked me out of Bentonite and said Gelatin was much better, that it would clear my wine in 24 hours. Well, it hasn't done anything that I can tell. I just read on this site that Gelatin is for clearing a haze. Can I add Bentonite on top of the Gelatin? I have 4 gallons of muscadine wine and it really looks dirty. It was made from perserves, that my be why it looks so bad. Started with a SpGr of 1.090 and when it quit bubbling the SpGr was ?--the hydrometer sunk to the botton. --I guess it what you call rocket fuel. Anyway, can I add the Bentonite on top of the Gelatin? Thanks for any help, it really looks krudy.

Semper Fi


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 31, 2010)

Personally I would use what I know. Sparkolloid. 1 teaspoon and 2 ounces of water per gallon of wine. (Add a bit extra to allow for evaporation). Simmer 30 minutes, add to wine hot, stir and top off. Remember to add 1/4 teaspoon sulfite per 5 gallon batch.

It will take time to clear. Degassing and keeping @75 degrees will expedite clearing.


----------



## Racer (Oct 31, 2010)

Bud you said in your post that the wine was made from muscadine preserves? If so did you use pectic enzyme in the process so far? If not add pectic enzyme to break down the pectin in the wine so it can clear for you.If you have added bentonite to the wine wait until you rack off of the bentonite before you add the enzyme. Bentonite de-activates pectic enzyme.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Oct 31, 2010)

I did add Pectic Enzyme in the must and Sulfite after fermentation. Is muscadine just hard to clear or is it the perserves that has something that makes it krudy looking?


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2010)

Bud said:


> I went to the wine shop to get some Bentonite, the owner talked me out of Bentonite and said Gelatin was much better, that it would clear my wine in 24 hours. Well, it hasn't done anything that I can tell. I just read on this site that Gelatin is for clearing a haze. Can I add Bentonite on top of the Gelatin? I have 4 gallons of muscadine wine and it really looks dirty. It was made from perserves, that my be why it looks so bad. Started with a SpGr of 1.090 and when it quit bubbling the SpGr was ?--the hydrometer sunk to the botton. --I guess it what you call rocket fuel. Anyway, can I add the Bentonite on top of the Gelatin? Thanks for any help, it really looks krudy.
> 
> Semper Fi



Gelaten I use on BEER. Like others I use Sparkolloid, Isinglass or super-kleer for wine.
I use bentonite in the primary


----------



## Gr8zins (Oct 31, 2010)

When I add gelatin I make sure to gently stir the wine to make sure all the solids become re-suspended. Seems contrary to what you want to do but the gelatin needs those solids to be "attracted" to it so it can sink everything to the bottom. If there's not enough solids for the gelatin to attract, the left over gelatin itself could be causing the haze. I know the claim is for the wine to clear in 24 hours...but I've never had that happen with my wines.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 1, 2010)

How about a third alternative? 

Why add anything? 

How about trying filtration?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2010)

Filtering should only be used on clear wine. Filtering is designed to polish wine rather than clear wine. If you have floaties then I would wait for it to fall.
Of course Time will clear any wine.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 1, 2010)

Tom said:


> Filtering should only be used on clear wine. Filtering is designed to polish wine rather than clear wine. If you have floaties then I would wait for it to fall.
> Of course Time will clear any wine.




Tom, 

If given some time, most of the particulate mater will settle in wine. This is then removed by racking. I believe that you would use geletan or sparkaloid to clear any residual "haze" left after racking. This can be removed using additives, but also through filtering. 

I use the Bon Vino Super Jet filter. There are three different grades of filter pads available, Filter, Polish, and Sterilize. Depending on the state of the wine, I may very well only "polish" the wine. A pack of filters lasts for about 100 liters.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the Mini-Jet
I have not heard of using Gelatin for wine. I use that for beer. I think Isinglass and super-kleer is better


----------



## closetwine (Nov 1, 2010)

I used Gelatin once, didn't work for me. Hit it with the Super-Kleer and....ohhh....awww....pretty!


----------

